# Hello from Tri state area!



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

Just wanted to say hi from Northeast Pennsylvania. I am originally from N.Y , and live on the borders of Pa, N.Y , and N.J. Any one local? Lots of places to ride around here! I am pretty new to boarding, I learned to ski as a kid. Boarding is way more fun to me! I ride at Camelback, Pa and Hunter mtn in Ny mostly. Vermont is great! Jiminy Peak is cool too. 
Nice to b here!


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Welcome fellow tristater...


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm a NYer and a season pass holder to MT Creek Vernon NJ


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

Hello fellow new person .. NY here too. I hit catskills and berkshires for the cheap midweek days but love vermont the mostest.


----------

